# The Blogroll - your blogs and web pages.



## moderan (May 1, 2010)

Got a blog? Want to trade links? Do it here.


----------



## Arvind (Jul 25, 2010)

I run a blog on the Evolutionary History of Life on Earth: Fins to Feet


----------



## darknite_johanne (Jul 26, 2010)

I run a webcomic here. It's about writing and grammar turned into a story about words being edited. My journal posts isn't as updated as my comic pages... oh well...


----------



## k3ng (Aug 4, 2010)

Started a new fun little thing for my constant fiddling with song lyrics.

I love parodying lyrics and have a whole collection in my head, so why not put some of them down?

Check it out.

The Real Lyric


----------



## Auskar (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a blog.  The URL LloydDistrict.com, a walking exploration of Portland's Lloyd District.
It's about the Lloyd District of Portland - AND fiction, and I guess I better write something called "Lloyd District" so it has crossover potential (that's a joke).


----------



## MaxGingham (Nov 25, 2010)

fictional blog: Home - The Diary of Max Gingham


----------



## BruceBeckett (Dec 23, 2010)

I write a weekly blog on cruise holidays. 

This was my attempt last week to write something seasonal about the letters kids write to Santa about cruising


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2011)

Started a new blog on tumblr.

It's just something to keep me writing.

Prose before Clothes.


----------



## Banana_Brother (Jan 31, 2011)

Eloquent Abandon
It's centred around philosophy, life, and art.


----------



## WriterJohnB (Feb 20, 2011)

MonkeyJohn's Blog It's about the animals who live with us on MonkeyJohn's farm at the edge of the Great Dismal Swamp. I've been told it's hilarious by several people. I promote my writing indirectly.


----------



## Jodi Hughey (Feb 24, 2011)

Great idea!

I started a blog last Dec. (2010) . . . My Road to Writing for Money: My Not-so-Formal Three-Minute Writing Resume

It is definitely a work in the making!


----------



## DuKane (Apr 15, 2011)

dakindukane.com 

Ok, groveling apologies etc, but Memsahib brought me a new site as early birthday pressie that I intend to us e to promote me.
Blog covers my usual inane ramblings plus updates on writing.

Fuhrer, Jinxi, Mod, I have transferred your links over.
And by way of even more groveling, have included link to here.

I so humbly apologise for the inconvenience.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Kanzler's Tales*: My Journey to Prose, Poetry and The World.

Oh, and @ DuKane and @ darknite_johanne: Adding your links to my blogroll!


----------



## DuKane (Apr 18, 2011)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> *Kanzler's Tales*: My Journey to Prose, Poetry and The World.
> 
> Oh, and @ DuKane and @ darknite_johanne: Adding your links to my blogroll!



Have reciprocal link to you and thank you!


----------



## Blue Kangaroo (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the links, everyone! I'll definitely be checking some of these out in the near future.

I have two blogs on two very different topics, since I didn't think they belonged in the same blog.

1. My missionary travel blog. Link: *"Because He Called Me"* I am a Christian who loves to travel and is fascinated by culture and languages, and happens to have a laundry list of health issues and hospital experience, so I've combined those things to serve as a medical missionary. In May 2010, I spent a month in Jerusalem, Israel, working with an organization that brings children from Palestine, Gaza, and Iraq/Kurdistan to Israel for life-saving heart surgery. This blog has pictures and stories from that awesome experience, as well as updates on potential future adventures. 

and 2. Link: *"Adventures in Moulage and Adrenaline"* My moulage and police/medical role-playing blog. My dad is a former police officer, and I've grown up with a deep respect for police and military members. Combine that with medical experience, knowledge of police/military/criminology stuff, and a sense of humor, and you get craziness. Since June 2007, I've been a civilian role-player (usually a "victim") for police and medical training exercises. I'm also a moulage (injury makeup) artist, and am responsible for creating all sorts of "injuries" out of stage blood and makeup. This blog has stories of the crazy things that happen during these exercises, and pictures of my moulage work.

That's all I've got.... Looking forward to checking out some of your blogs!


----------



## MJ Preston (Jun 4, 2011)

*The Black Galleries* is my Blog found under the button *Sketchbook Memoirs *is brand new. Horror related. If you want to trade links let me know, viia PM or by email 

Cheers
M


----------



## KarlR (Jun 5, 2011)

Karl Roscoe Books

Adventures of a self-published author.  Plus a battle with backyard gophers.  And a little guitar building.


----------



## Foxee (Jun 26, 2011)

A variety of food, fun, crafts, kid stuff, and computers. If we think about it, we write about it.
Near Miscellany|A daily adventure


----------



## obi_have (Jun 28, 2011)

The same two from my signature:

Star Wars Retold in Limerick - A scene by scene retelling of the saga using the highly respected poetic form...limerick.

Rephrazer - Rewording common phrases using uncommon words. Maybe not always grammatically correct, in fact, hardly ever.


----------



## Flapjack (Jun 28, 2011)

Ooh! So many blogs to check out...

Here is my personal blog (Same as signature). Will usually put up a poem and a short story a week. Enjoy:
Prickly Compositions


----------



## toddm (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in the middle of writing an episodic account of my spiritual journey at my blog:
The Catholic Sojourner

Includes an ongoing first-person narrative - some poems and apologetics as well

---todd


----------



## Caliope (Jun 29, 2011)

*Jungian Literature*

I created a blog today.  If you are interested in depth psychology, this type of genre may interest you.  I'd like to invite other Gnostic writers to send in material so we can compile it and create a new genre.  Since this blog was just activated today, any feedback would be appreciated.  

Jungian Literature: Red Dawn


----------



## Jinxi (Jun 30, 2011)

obi_have said:


> jinxi, your hypelink left off the 'j' so it was going to inxisthoughts.blogspot.com



Wow, weird. Thanks obi.

Here it is again: http://jinxisthoughts.blogspot.com/

Hopefully it works this time


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 7, 2011)

^ Added your link to my site, Jinxi! Keep the poems coming!


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 7, 2011)

^ Thanks Fuhrer!

I have another one that I am using as free advertising until such time as I have developed my own website: Kay's Designs


----------



## DuKane (Jul 7, 2011)

dakindukane.com
Updated, see later post. Have moved all reciprocal links to this site.

Apologies for inconvenience.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 8, 2011)

^ So is the old one gone?


----------



## ProcrastinationStation (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a blog where I post short stories every Monday, Wednesday and Friday.

The name of it is my real name, but the byline is the Procrastination Station.
Alan James Keogh | The Procrastination Station. New short stories every Mon, Wed & Fri


If anyone wants to trade links let me know


----------



## DuKane (Jul 9, 2011)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> ^ So is the old one gone?



Pretty much, I don't use it and I had such problems with the link to your site, well just gave up!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 9, 2011)

Alrighty, then. Will link to the new one.


----------



## moderan (Jul 12, 2011)

Blog and misc (as in sig)
Blognovel (so it has its own feed). Just getting restarted.


----------



## Sam (Jul 19, 2011)

My blog: Thriller: Inside the Mind of an Author.

My website: www.danmckeown.net

Both can be found in my signature.


----------



## Lavender (Jul 20, 2011)

Lavender's Musings

A blog I set up recently where I write articles and talk about the writing of my novels and writing in general


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 20, 2011)

I have added some new content of example designs I have done to Kay's Designs if you want to take a look. 

P.S. Look under the Advertising tab and the Invitations & Thank You Cards tab


----------



## Lavender (Jul 20, 2011)

Jinxi said:


> I have added some new content of example designs I have done to Kay's Designs if you want to take a look.
> 
> P.S. Look under the Advertising tab and the Invitations & Thank You Cards tab



Are they e-cards?
-follows your blog-


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 21, 2011)

Lavender said:


> Are they e-cards?
> -follows your blog-



That's the idea  We will design whatever you are looking for and they are sent in electronic format. We do also offer printing and packaging.

Thank you so much Lavender


----------



## Lavender (Jul 21, 2011)

No problem  if I need e-cards for any events eg. my birthday for example, I'll look to you  hope it all goes well for you


----------



## Jinxi (Jul 22, 2011)

Lavender said:


> No problem  if I need e-cards for any events eg. my birthday for example, I'll look to you  hope it all goes well for you



Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a blog too, it's called 'Aderyn's Blog', inventive isn't it?  It's in my siggy


----------



## Lavender (Jul 25, 2011)

I've checked out your blog, Aderyn and it sounds really interesting. I've followed it and am looking forward to future posts


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 27, 2011)

Lavender said:


> I've checked out your blog, Aderyn and it sounds really interesting. I've followed it and am looking forward to future posts



Thanks Lavender   And your blog is interesting too!  I also love 'Daffodils' by Wordsworth.


----------



## Baron (Sep 1, 2011)

I've just added a Facebook page:

The Star War Factor | Facebook


----------



## AaronTP (Sep 2, 2011)

A blog on writing in general, with focuses on creative writing, blogging, and freelance writing:
Storyz.org


----------



## moderan (Sep 3, 2011)

Cool blog. I'm on the side of wordpress. My wife likes blogger.


----------



## AaronTP (Sep 3, 2011)

Meh I feel like Blogger's a very limited interface compared to the flexibility of WP...


----------



## moderan (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't know. Used wp right off the bat, never had any reason to use anything else. Wife uses blogger cuz it's free and she doesn't have to deal with domain issues.


----------



## toddm (Sep 16, 2011)

My new blog is an online journal of poetry and short prose fiction:

Poems and Vignettes

---todd


----------



## moderan (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice blog. Clean look.


----------



## Baron (Sep 21, 2011)

A new website - Robert Staniford


----------



## Baron (Sep 26, 2011)

If anyone out there has a video trailer for their book then I'd be happy to add it to a page on my blog.  Others may consider doing the same.


----------



## DuKane (Sep 27, 2011)

dakindukane.com 

Ok, groveling apologies etc, but Memsahib brought me a new site as early birthday pressie that I'm using to promote my writing.
Blog covers my usual inane ramblings plus updates on stories and the book.

Fuhrer, Jinxi, Mod, I have transferred your links over.
And by way of even more groveling, have included link to here.

I edited my original post but it did not move to the end of the thread, as previous, so please accept this up date.
Will re-edit my other post on here as well. Or they can be both be removed.

I do so humbly apologise for the inconvenience.



Baron said:


> If anyone out there has a video trailer for their book then I'd be happy to add it to a page on my blog. Others may consider doing the same.



I'm in! I'm in the process of setting up a video page for just that purpose and so would happily accommodate your's and anyone else's.
I have a rough cut for a video banner but it needs a polishing.


----------



## moderan (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a d*mn nice looking site. The flash thingies are killer bee.


----------



## DuKane (Sep 28, 2011)

moderan said:


> That's a d*mn nice looking site. The flash thingies are killer bee.



Why thank you sir. It's right up your alley, wp theme that I have taken far too long to adapt. Due to forgetting so much of CSS and PHP.
Still glad you like it.


----------



## Baron (Sep 28, 2011)

DuKane said:


> dakindukane.com
> 
> Ok, groveling apologies etc, but Memsahib brought me a new site as early birthday pressie that I'm using to promote my writing.
> Blog covers my usual inane ramblings plus updates on stories and the book.
> ...



I'll PM you the link


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, Dukane! That's a smashing site! Will add your link!


----------



## DuKane (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you Mien Fuhrer, your link is complete. Please feel free to check it out and if any probs, I will amend forthwith.
Same goes for Jinxi and Mod


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Oct 3, 2011)

For those who want to trade links with me, just give me a heads-up. And captain, sir, your blog (the wordpress one) is already linked on my front page. 

Check my blog here: kanzlerstales.yolasite.com


----------



## Baron (Oct 3, 2011)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> For those who want to trade links with me, just give me a heads-up. And captain, sir, your blog (the wordpress one) is already linked on my front page.
> 
> Check my blog here: kanzlerstales.yolasite.com



Your link has been added to my blog.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Oct 3, 2011)

^ Thanks!


----------



## moderan (Oct 15, 2011)

Because I'm tired of being hacked because my webhost doesn't react quickly enough, I've moved my blog over to Blogger, which allows for more customization than WP.com. I'll be moving my links and content over shortly. Will be shopping for a good wp-specific webhost.


----------



## DuKane (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Mod. I had something similar this week. Now using CloudFlare, seems to have done the trick.
Have updated the link to your new site.

Baron, have added link to your 'new' website.


----------



## Baron (Nov 5, 2011)

I've closed my original blog and created a new one on my website:

The Star War Factor

I've just been updating links.  If you find a link to your site then it would be appreciated if you reciprocate.  If you're link isn't there and you want it added then reply to this post.


----------



## Dramatism (Dec 27, 2011)

*Quilling!*

I would just like to share my quilling blog if anyone is interested.  Quilling is the art of rolling thin paper strips :unconscious:.

If you are going to look at it, reading would not be a recommendation.


----------



## Philip Smith (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's my Blog. Mostly small notes of my time in prison and parts of books I'm working on. Please comment good or bad. All is taken as constructive.
Philip LZ Smith's very random thoughts.


----------



## Dramatism (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a new blog for my writing.

Yup, that's right, I have two blogs.


----------



## bedninja86 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a blog!  I started in June last year.  I started that 101 Things in 1 001 Days, where you do just that - list 101 things you want to complete in the next 1 001 days, and I started my blog to focus on that.  I began including book reviews, movie reviews and website reviews to my goal updates, and so it's kind of a mish-mash of personal blog, goal journal and review blog.  I posted less regularly throughout NaNoWriMo and over Xmas, and have had a lot going on throughout January, but am going to get back to posting every day or two like I was originally.  Check it out!  definitelygonnadoit


----------



## Ellis Schull (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a blog dedicated to short stories, articles, reviews, guest authorship, and the gathering of resources for writers.  I have been gazing through the various blogs here for a couple of days now and I recommend that all do that same!  Many of these authors seem highly accomplished in their craft, and if you are new to this scene I say that you have found the *write* place to be.  www.savagespeak.blog.com  is my current home.


Admin note: email link removed.


----------



## Jeko (Feb 20, 2012)

Started my own blog - very recently. My Verdict on Things is my own weekly/fortnightly/monthly/whenever-I-get-round-to-it review of things I have recently tried and have opinions on.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 4, 2012)

This is mine, obviously. It's eclectic, to say the least, and I haven't updated for a very long while, but... well, there you go. 

Hawke's View


----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2012)

Shattered Fragments of Light I'm trying to get a new story up every two weeks. I need to work on the layout and such. How do you increase the font size? I am not good at these types of things.


----------



## obi_have (Mar 19, 2012)

My Star Wars Retold in Limerick Form blog and Rephrazer blogs have been ignored by me for the last few months. I started a new one though, since I obviously needed *another *blog to neglect. This one I've been pretty dedicated to though... Headline Limericks ... it's hard to run out of inspiration when your subject matter is current news items.


----------



## Baron (Mar 22, 2012)

My website has been remodeled leaving it and my blog merged into one at www.robertstaniford.com


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 14, 2012)

I've decided that Yola, while it gives you Carte Blanche to edit anything and everything in your site, has an interface that is to meticulous (going toward tedious) for me. I've decided that a quick post interface would suit me better so I jumped ship to Blogger. Here's my new link: Kanzler's Tales

To those whom I've linked before, I've also re-added your links in my new page, including the Captain's new website, which looks cool in black. Added Hawke's, toddm's and obi's (The Star Wars Limerick Page) as well. To those others who'd like to exchange links, I'd be happy to oblige.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Apr 19, 2012)

I decided, in the absence of many hours of writing time, that a blog may be the order of the day--to keep my hand in so to speak. It's on wordpress. At the moment it's a work in progress, still finding my way around the whole thing and all that.

From The Home of Sir Henry Newbolt


----------



## DouglasMB (Apr 21, 2012)

I put my poem in my blog today just for fun... let me know what you think  Poetry & Time « DouglasMB


----------



## Jon M (May 3, 2012)

mine

will be posting a story there about once a week.


----------



## Taknovrthewrld (May 10, 2012)

My personal writing blog is slowly growing into an outline of my progress into the business world of writing. I post all of my new writing, anything new I've learned, recaps of the steps I'm taking to break into the business, and some personal posts about the general state of my life as I fight for my dream job. Read all about it here: Step into the ocean... and feel free to leave a comment of encouragement or critique--both are welcome.


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 5, 2012)

I run a travel blog called One Scot's Meanders. I'm hoping to establish it before I actually go away travelling next year.


----------



## columbo1977 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey

I am at work at the moment but will have a read of all the posts tonight any any Blogs that I like I will link on mine, if you like mine please do the same.

I am trying to raise the profile and get people reading.

Thanks

Graham
www.procrastinationstation.me.uk


----------



## Burns the Fire (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi everyone!

My grandmother used to call me _Brent a Fayerl_, which in Yiddish means Burns the Fire, which is what I call my blog. It's about a lotta stuff... life, death, love, pop culture, and whatever turns my crank. I hope it will turn yours. Let me know what you think!

burns the fire


----------



## Bilston Blue (Oct 6, 2012)

I've decided to have another go at this blogging thing. My school report often used the term "lazy", so I guess some things never change, but I'm trying to post at least once a week on this now. We'll see...

scottderry (fromthehomeofsirhenrynewbolt)


----------



## Heid (Nov 18, 2012)

Been running mine for about two years now (anniversary is on the 29th of this month). I usually post once or twice a month, which I promised myself I would increase...oh well...

Anyone for a Pint?


----------



## Chronicler (Nov 19, 2012)

*Deep Sea Writer*

I am not a published author yet, but Deep Sea Writer features some of my fiction, thoughts on the writing process, etc. Thanks for looking!

Deep Sea Writer


----------



## Bdor (Jan 20, 2013)

I've just started a blog this week. The focus is on politics and the crazy people that partake in it. Please, feel free to drop in and leave a comment.


----------



## PiP (Feb 2, 2013)

I write a blog called Piglet in Portugal | Tales of everyday life and travel in Portugal with a humorous twist…  I've linked back to the writing forum in my blogroll


----------



## DouglasMB (Feb 25, 2013)

blog is in my signature... I am currently working on several different writting challenges... cooking up some stuff and blogging about it... painting and drinking wine while blogging about it lol so yeah... if you even want to check it out feel free lol


----------



## Mairead27 (Mar 27, 2013)

My blog is about my experiences writing, self-publishing, plus other things like my favorite TV shows, a few book reviews, Staten Island (where I live):

Megan Cashman | Author

ETA: Oops, forgot to mention I also do weekly author interviews. See the guidelines on top.


----------



## abelozuna4 (Apr 12, 2013)

I started my blog site last week.  I hope to use it is as a way to record the writing process of my very first YA Novel.  I also have other "fun" things I blog about, like "TV Thursdays" and  "Favorite Music Fridays".  Check it out =) AbelOzuna.Com


----------



## columbo1977 (May 8, 2013)

Started a May challenge after seeing Barry Milfords blog and his April Challenge. I am cracking on and managing to get something up there each night. Hopefully the content will improve with time and experience and blogging everyday will get me into the groove of writing as I need a kick up the backside to get me motivated



http://www.procrastinationstation.me.uk


----------



## Strangedays410 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fiction Writers' Boast.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jun 8, 2013)

The Dread Advocate

It started out as a portfolio for my creative writing class this past semester. I decided to keep working with it. It's still a work in progress, but it is what it is.


----------



## marina (Jun 13, 2013)

Started out as a diary of expat life and quickly became a travelogue with three themes.
Advice and GPS co-ordinates for those living in Al Ain, UAE
Offroading tips and adventures in the UAE, mainly the Liwa/Empty Quarter Area
Adventures in Oman.

Living Life to the Full in the Empty Quarter


----------



## Caragula (Jun 23, 2013)

Just started a blog about writing, reading and games, so only a few posts.  It's my sig.


----------



## Sera A (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello! Love the look of everyone's blogs... they are giving me ideas for how mine should look.

Mine is about writing, publishing, and my own little distractions, but helped out with comics and stuff, because I like to draw. X3

Here: http://seraashling.blogspot.com


----------



## Taknovrthewrld (Jul 12, 2013)

Check out my Helium account for more of my work. Helium takes the rights to all submissions for one year, so anything you see there is exclusive to the site.


----------



## moderan (Jul 12, 2013)

I killed my old blog because I'm sick of spammers. Let wordpress handle them. The new blog is RetroGrade A. This one will be updated daily and isn't about anything in particular, just whatever I have an issue with at writing time.. The first two entries are more or less about child-rearing and border on rants.


----------



## sir_vile_minds (Aug 25, 2013)

Pete Kent Official - My portfolio. As the title suggests it's official and it's me. Also provides links to my other blogs 

(Yes, I am trying to get more viewers  )


----------



## singphantom7 (Aug 25, 2013)

Just posted a new piece on the harrowing adventures of indi publishing to my blog, "A Little Literary, (a Lotta Coffee). Would love it if you leave a comment and follow my blog, and I'd love to follow back. Just send me a link  My site is at www.alittleliterary.blogspot.com


----------



## Bishop (Feb 18, 2014)

My blog! I'll be posting these here as well, though, on my member blog.

http://bishopsbook.blogspot.com/


----------



## TylerMartin (Jun 2, 2014)

In a few weeks I'll be heading to Africa for a missions internship. I'll be keeping a blog while I'm there: impactivorycoast.wordpress.com.


----------



## dale (Jun 10, 2014)

i don't get this crap and i hate it. i keep getting hints from publishers to make one, though. i can't change the font color
to make the words i type stand out more. i've only submitted one prop to the book so far and i'm already tired of it. i'm gonna have to find 
me a girlfriend or a slave or something to handle this nonsense....

http://convozine.com/dalehollin


----------



## BabyGizmo (Jun 10, 2014)

I just started a blog. You can see it here! Not much to it yet!


*morganmariephotography12.wordpress.com*



Edit: Try this one. You will have to copy and paste it


----------



## dale (Jun 10, 2014)

BabyGizmo said:


> I just started a blog. You can see it here! Not much to it yet!
> 
> morganmariephotography12.wordpress.com/



it says "not found", baby. don't know if it's a problem with your link or your blog.


----------



## BabyGizmo (Jun 11, 2014)

dale said:


> it says "not found", baby. don't know if it's a problem with your link or your blog.



Try it now


----------



## dale (Jun 11, 2014)

BabyGizmo said:


> Try it now



yeah. this works.....

http://morganmariephotography12.wordpress.com/


----------



## Threak 17 (Sep 10, 2014)

I started a blog a few weeks back.  Excerpts from my first book, flash fiction, rants, random thoughts, comics, music, baseball, trail running.  I update a couple of times a day. (lLet's see how long that lasts!) Anyway, my blog is accessed through my signature.  Enjoy!


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 26, 2014)

I run a wine blog, young but getting good traffic thanks to Twitter and another forum. 

http://wineadoration.blogspot.com/

I've got a blog for whatever I feel like posting but have not posted anything on it. If I do I will post it here.


----------



## O.A Mantle (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a new blog that talks about Movies/games and sports. Check it out.

https://vinny-jace.squarespace.com/?offset=1412483721558


----------



## Ariel (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm attempting a poem a day for a year and have started a blog to keep myself accountable.  The link's in my signature.


----------



## MamaStrong (Jan 29, 2015)

http://wordsofmamastrong.blogspot.com/

That's mine up there. It's not much yet, but I hope to really get into it here within the next month.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jan 29, 2015)

Somehow I managed to not post my bloggy thing here in this thread. I suspect most folks can spot the link in my signature, but for those who prefer links clearly laid out in the text of a post my almost daily ramblings can be found at thomasibenton.com. 

I can't claim to be blogging about much of anything in particular, or even do it particularly well, but I manage to do it fairly often.


----------



## scd250 (Mar 10, 2015)

theworldofterres.blogspot.com

Working on it.


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 24, 2015)

You asked for it.

http://inkston.blogspot.com/ is where I put most of my fiction, usually for free. Please enjoy!


----------



## TeriBeth (May 19, 2015)

My brand spanking new blog:

http://rttlingcage.blogspot.com/


----------



## MzSnowleopard (May 22, 2015)

_In Written Worlds_ has been my writer's blog- it's up for debate though http://diannedykstra.us/blog/


_Elusive and Enduring_ is my personal blog- https://mzsnwlpd.wordpress.com/


_Falcon Declassified_ is focused on the works under this collection- which includes _The Zodiac Chronicles_ http://flcn.net/


----------



## Jcrazy99 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello WF, I just started a fun fantasy writing blog at FictionFantasyfun.com ..... I just thought it would be fun to practice with ten or less sentences on this blog.. give it a shot. Have fun!!

Nice blog, I like how its set up.

Nice blog Teri Beth, I like how its set up.


----------



## kellypeace (Oct 17, 2015)

*Anyone here like music?*

I run a blog called "Vinyl, Sex, Art" and often post about those three things (though I lack in the art department at the moment). Writing-related posts will be coming up shortly, but check it out. Let me know if you like the blog.


----------



## lvcabbie (Dec 3, 2015)

*Blogging*

I looked for a thread on this subject but couldn't find it. It may be here but I don't know where.

I actually have two blogs that I post on when the bug hits me. The terror shooting in San Bernandrino, I wrote a sort of OpEd with lots of links to various related topics. You are welcome to read it - My thoughts about terrorism in San Bernardino @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com

Comments are always welcome and there are three little boxes you can click on.


----------



## lvcabbie (Dec 17, 2015)

*Miyuha! Welcome to the Original Southern Californians*



This is honestly NOT a chance to hype my novels.

I posted this to my Father Serra's Legacy blog as it deals with PC misconceptions foisted off in the school system about the poor Indians, who they were enslaved, and how they lost their beautiful culture.

Check it out and I'd appreciate your feedback - there or here.

Don't forget the three choice  boxes at the bottom.


----------



## Tulip (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a very un-busy blog. I ran out of inspiration for subject matter I think. Hoping to get back to it soon. 

https://aroomofmyown1.wordpress.com


----------



## TeriBeth (Dec 18, 2015)

Jcrazy99:  Just saw this today.  Thank you so much for your sweet comment.


----------



## lvcabbie (Dec 18, 2015)

Tulip said:


> I have a very un-busy blog. I ran out of inspiration for subject matter I think. Hoping to get back to it soon.
> 
> https://aroomofmyown1.wordpress.com



The nice thing about a blog is not having anyone to answer to but yourself. Post what you want when you want.


----------



## KellInkston (Dec 19, 2015)

I have a new blog/webstie at kellinkston.com

Take a peek, why don't you?


----------



## lvcabbie (Jan 7, 2016)

*[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Rejected but not dejected @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com[/FONT]*


----------



## lvcabbie (Jan 14, 2016)

Death on a German Road. This is a true story I posted several years ago that I feel is worth retelling. You can read it @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com.

Comments are welcome. And, at the bottom of the post are three little boxes where you can indicate your reactions.

Thanks.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Jan 14, 2016)

Update to my sites: finally got the basics done on my writer's site: http://diannedykstra.us/

flcn.net will become a static site like my writer's one only specific to stories / series in the collection Falcon Declassified

The blog dealing with everything under Falcon Declassified is now at: https://flcndeclassified.wordpress.com/

And I set up a twitter for everything zodiac: https://twitter.com/ZodiacChron

my personal blog has not changed: https://mzsnwlpd.wordpress.com/


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 14, 2016)

PrinzeCharming.com

​"PrinzeCharming.com distinctively creates effective dating and relationship development strategies from personal experiences for initiating friendships to rekindling relationships. We are proudly serving dating and relationship advice to over 3,500 beautiful subscribers worldwide. We will connect, engage, and excel the hopeless romantic community together through the obstacles of love and commitment. We strongly urge participation under the comment section below all the published articles. We encourage blog post suggestions, comments, constructive criticism, and Grammar Nazis."

_Mature audiences only. Thank you. 
_
​


----------



## LeeC (Jan 14, 2016)

Today on Facebook I was heartened to see Olly sharing a news piece about major -cide manufactures crying foul about being singled out in the EU relative to diminishing pollinators. Of course they're crying foul, just like they did when Rachel Carson's book Silent Spring came out. Seems we're incapable of learning with all the manipulative corporate inculcation. Posts like that should go viral if the fast-track crowd had their heads on straight 

How many are aware that every third bite of food we take is dependent on pollinators, and with their diminishment there are certain to be cascading ecological adjustments throughout the food chain. What we're left to eat may be hard to stomach ;-) 

Anyway, I don't "preach" like this on my Achinook.com site, but rather with a theme of Natural World Reflections feature writings and poetry, some by authors you know here on WF. You don't have to be "mature" to stop by  just interested in the natural world that sustains our being.


----------



## lvcabbie (Jan 24, 2016)

My first army tour of duty 1957 to 1960 @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com
What it was like to enlist and get started in a new life.


----------



## lvcabbie (Jan 25, 2016)

Swearing the Oath of Enlistment, Inprocessing, and preparing for Basic Training  @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## lvcabbie (Jan 27, 2016)

Did some housekeeping and moved posts from one blog to the other - My favorite missions @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## lvcabbie (Jan 31, 2016)

Welcome to Army life @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## TKent (Jan 31, 2016)

Kell, I adore the cover for Sacrifice! Sweet!



KellInkston said:


> I have a new blog/webstie at kellinkston.com
> 
> Take a peek, why don't you?


----------



## lvcabbie (Feb 6, 2016)

Mission Santa Barbara and the Presidios @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## lvcabbie (Feb 8, 2016)

Just posted Shaping Up and Manual of Arms @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## LeeC (Feb 9, 2016)

Into time dimension reading? A fellow writer's WIP is quite imaginative, and per my beta reading written well. See http://www.menstemporum.uk/MensTemporumFiction.htm


----------



## lvcabbie (Mar 13, 2016)

Crossing the Atlantic on a troop ship in 1958 @ A Soldier's Stories, http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## lvcabbie (Apr 6, 2016)

I've just continued the story of my first tour of duty in the US Army with a bit about my arrival by train in Gay Paree and further travel to a place called Camp de Bussas just north of Bordeaux. It is just the start as I have far more to write about my little over two years in the land of wine and perfume - and explaining why the French invented it. Check it out @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com

There are three little boxes at the end of the blog where you can indicate your reaction to it. And, if you wish, comments are always welcome.


----------



## DarkHowl (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi everyone! I run a blog where I post mostly poetry, even though I sometimes to post reflections about daily basis subjects or reflections. You can find it here.


----------



## Hairball (Apr 7, 2016)

Blogs are cool. I wish I had the time to do one.


----------



## lvcabbie (May 22, 2016)

Just posted an excerpt of Chapter Two, The Sailor and The Carpenter,  Father Serra's Legacy to my blog @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com. Enjoy  and would appreciate your response in one of the boxes at the end of the  blog. Thanks.


----------



## sigmadog (May 31, 2016)

*I'm a cynic*

(The following is a link to a blog post on my web site. No ads. No data-mining. It's just easier to link to it than to re-post the whole damn thing here)

I'm a cynic, and *here's why you should be too*.


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 1, 2016)

sigmadog said:


> (The following is a link to a blog post on my web site. No ads. No data-mining. It's just easier to link to it than to re-post the whole damn thing here)
> 
> I'm a cynic, and *here's why you should be too*.




Ooh, ooh; can I be highly irritating and quote some of my WIP that touches on this subject? 


But Ixawod was too jittery to sleep. His thoughts jumped and spun. “You excited?” he whispered to Varyonet as they sat side-by-side, facing the smouldering embers of their campfire. “All this war? It's firmly up your alley, I should think.”

The moonlight glimmered off her teeth. “I've always fought,” she said, “ever since I was a child. Just the way things were.”

“Well, I'm just relieved you're on our side,” he said, poking the fire. “Clark's cretinous, but he's right about one thing, you know; you don't smile nearly enough.”

“Maybe you are sufficiently happy for the both of us.”

“Could be.” Ixawod stretched. “I am an optimist. People reckon that's a sign of idiocy – but I don't think so.”

Varyonet gave a snort. “You don't?”

“Voices down!” Needwood poked his head out of his shelter. “Get rest!”

“Not even the tiniest bit,” whispered Ixawod. “You could be some kind of happy, unquestioning fool, for sure. Or you might think you have a grip on things, that you are a realist, and explain your unhappiness by what you see.” He shrugged. “Blame your misery on that. But there's a third way; see the world the same way as the realist, but elect not to let it get you down. Try and fix things, if you care to.”

Varyonet took a long drag. “You had a privileged upbringing,” she replied.

Ixawod had no answer to that.



What Ixawod's saying here is that being an optimist is not about being unaware of the problems, it's about being as aware of them as the cynic beside you but not stopping there; doing something about it, or at least believing you can, and when you can't do that, just take the sting out somehow and be a positive force. Of course, Varyonet - who is deeply, almost pathologically cynical - points out that optimism is sometimes a luxury. But she doesn't deny that it's a necessary one, just one she lacks the resources to practise herself.


----------



## sigmadog (Jun 1, 2016)

I like the scene.

To be honest, I see myself in both Ixawod and Varyonet: I'm a happy cynic.

I know that nothing I can do can save myself or anyone else in the long run, yet I still enjoy life; especially considering the alternative.

There's a scene in Band of Brothers (I just saw it this past weekend) in which one of the characters explains to another how to be a good soldier (I paraphrase):

"We're all scared. You know why you froze? Because you still think there's hope, Blythe. The key is to forget any notion of hope and accept that you're already dead. Once you do that, you can function."


----------



## Tettsuo (Jul 13, 2016)

I just blog crap that interests me.

http://soulinblackandwhite.blogspot.com/


----------



## lvcabbie (Jul 29, 2016)

Kiwis in 'Nam

Few know that New Zealand and Australia had support troops in Vietnam. So, I just posted a brief excerpt about flying in a Kiwi Caribou into a gut-wrenching landing and takeoff. Check it out at my blog A Soldier's Stories @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## sigmadog (Jul 30, 2016)

lvcabbie said:


> Kiwis in 'Nam
> 
> Few know that New Zealand and Australia had support troops in Vietnam. So, I just posted a brief excerpt about flying in a Kiwi Caribou into a gut-wrenching landing and takeoff. Check it out at my blog A Soldier's Stories @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com



Nice blog. Added it to my bookmarks. I'll be checking in periodically.

- Steve


----------



## LeeC (Aug 1, 2016)

Mentioned last week that hits and clickthroughs to calans-eden.com were skyrocketing. This week they doubled again, with shares up 300%. It's very difficult maintaining such growth, especially in the site not being a blog, but rather an exhibit of prose, poetry, book reviews, and artwork, all on a natural world theme — a site that doesn't vary much in the short term. No doubt what's driving the growth is quality content from others, but that's even more difficult to find, especially with the theme chosen. 

I'm sure you others engaged in branding understand the effort involved, and stress how quality content is an advantage.


----------



## lvcabbie (Aug 3, 2016)

Just posted the 1st chapter of The King's Highway, Book Two of Father Serra's Legacy where Spaniards move to establish present day San Diego @ httpL://msgdaleday.blogspot.com Comments always welcome.


----------



## sigmadog (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm likely not going to finish my summer project. It's too big. But it's gonna look great… eventually.


----------



## lvcabbie (Aug 23, 2016)

Yet another chapter of The King's Highway about the original exploration of present day California @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## sigmadog (Sep 18, 2016)

In Remembrance of my Dad on his birthday: Firearms and Whiskey


----------



## sigmadog (Sep 19, 2016)

Answering a question from a young design apprentice: "Goals? We don't need no stinking goals!"


----------



## PiP (Sep 20, 2016)

Another 'Day in the Life' of PiP Anyone want to join the FitBit Challenge?


----------



## Phil Istine (Sep 20, 2016)

PiP said:


> Another 'Day in the Life' of PiP Anyone want to join the FitBit Challenge?



Ha ha.  That's a classic.
A bit like when I bought my first computer with a Windows operating system (Windows 95).  Previously, I had computers with command lines where you typed in what you wanted the computer to do - sometimes even having to put together a short program (they didn't even have hard drives).
So I set this thing up and switched it on, to be greeted with "pictures" on a screen.  I phoned a friend to ask him where I was meant to type in the program.  It was at that point I was introduced to a plastic rodent that was still languishing beneath the instruction manuals - you know, those things you never read until something goes wrong.


----------



## lvcabbie (Dec 29, 2016)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A Fourth Novel About the California Missions [/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]For some reason, I did not submit the manuscript of the fourth novel I wrote in the series, Father Serra's Legacy. I can't tell you why. I'd finished the first draft along with a revision and thought it was ready for publication. But, I hesitated. Time has passed and the contractual obligations no longer exist. So, I have the right to do with it whatever I wish.[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]With that in mind, I am going to do yet one more revision of INDEPENDENCE FLOWERS – THE MISSIONS WITHER; Florecer de la Independencia – Marchitar las Misiónes.[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]And, when it is complete, I will self-publish it on Amazon.com. In the meantime, I am going to publish each chapter as I finish it here on this blog. I owe it to you, those who've taken the time to follow this blog and my laziness in not posting on a regular basis.[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]I hope you enjoy and, yet again, I'm asking you to check one of the boxes at the bottom of this post @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com, along with any comments you care to make. Comments are especially important to me as they will tell me if I'm going in the right direction.[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Thanks and enjoy.[/FONT]​


----------



## lvcabbie (Dec 30, 2016)

Chapter One – The Missions Wither now online @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com
Enjoy and give me your feedback please.


----------



## lvcabbie (Jan 4, 2017)

Chapter Two has been posted @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## lvcabbie (Jan 12, 2017)

Chapter Four - *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1814 – Traveling [/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]El Camino Real[/FONT]* *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]and Viewing the Destruction of Many Earthquakes[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] [/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]is currently available @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com[/FONT]*


----------



## lvcabbie (Jan 14, 2017)

*The Missions Wither*

When I wrote my first three novels about the founding of the California missions, I submitted them and they were published as Father Serra's Legacy. For some reason, I held the fourth one back. I've decided to go ahead and "publish" it on my blog @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com. The 1st four are already there and I just posted Chapter Five - 1815 – A New Governor – Changes Far Away

I hope you read, enjoy, and give me feedback.


----------



## lvcabbie (Jan 19, 2017)

Chapter Six – 1815 – Visiting the Friar's Hospital is now nline @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com This refers to then Visita San Rafael to the north across the bay where Natives went to be cured of diseases encountered in the area of Mission San Francisco.


----------



## lvcabbie (Jan 25, 2017)

Chapter Seven – The Missions Wither now online @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com. Flying in the face of royal decrees as smuggling increases.


----------



## lvcabbie (Jan 29, 2017)

Chapter Eight of The Missions Wither now online @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com. It's about 1817 with a great harvest and exploring the rivers on the inland areas – and finding that shiny yellow stuff and keeping it secret.


----------



## lvcabbie (Feb 9, 2017)

Chapter Nine – The Missions Wither, 1818 – Unwanted Visitors is about a pirate attack on Monte Rey in which the pirates gain little but livestock and some foodstuffs. The presidio survives with repairable damage. Read @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## lvcabbie (Feb 12, 2017)

Chapter Ten – The Missions Wither is now online @ https://msgdaledayblogspot.com. The aftermath of the pirate raid means rebuilding and trying to prepare for other raids in the future.


----------



## lvcabbie (Feb 16, 2017)

Chapter Eleven – The Missions Wither, 1820 Revolutions everywhere, a quest for freedom started by the Americans, is now online @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## lvcabbie (Feb 20, 2017)

The Missions Wither – Chapter Twelve now available @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com. Early 1821 – Dark News From Mexico about unrest and possible revolution.


----------



## lvcabbie (Feb 23, 2017)

The Missions Wither – Chapter Thirteen – Early 1822 – A New Year – A New Ruler.  Word reaches California about the end of Spanish Rule in Mexico and the establishment of the Empire of Mexico and the Three Guarantees is now available @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com/


----------



## lvcabbie (Feb 26, 2017)

Chapter Fourteen – The Missions Wither - End of 1822 – Major Changes Coming.  The Family improves their haven while dark news comes from Mexico. Post available @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com/


----------



## columbo1977 (Mar 1, 2017)

I am semi regularly blogging now and getting better, although my blog is more me rambling I have started putting in some topical stuff, not sure if anyone even reads it but it is getting me writing. Take a look if you are interested, I need to look at how to get it out there.

http://procrastinationstation.me.uk/Blog/

Cheers

Graham


----------



## lvcabbie (Mar 6, 2017)

Chapter Sixteen – The Missions Wither. 1824 – The Indians at Misión Santa Inés Rebel because of cruelty from soldiers against the wishes of the friars and without permission from the governor. A new Mexican governor arrives in the Territory of California. Now available online @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## lvcabbie (Mar 9, 2017)

Military life in the south of France is a continuation of relating my first tour of duty in the army from 1957 to 1960. You can read the post @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com/


----------



## lvcabbie (Mar 11, 2017)

Chapter Seventeen (Part Two) The Missions Wither now available @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## lvcabbie (Mar 18, 2017)

Chapter Twenty – The Missions Wither. 1827 – Big Social Doings in Monte Rey. At last, the new Mexican territorial governor deigns to travel from San Diego, where he prefers the weather and the daughter of one of the local families, to Monte Rey to attend the first territorial assembly. He's vain and not very impressive, constantly scribbling notes on little cards. Now online @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com.  Enjoy


----------



## lvcabbie (Mar 21, 2017)

Chapter Twenty-One, The Missions Wither – 1828 – Calls for secularization – taking the missions away from the friars and turning them over to the Indians. This was the time of the first meeting of the territorial diputación or assembly with the governor actually traveling to Monte Rey. Now available @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## lvcabbie (Apr 16, 2017)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Part One of Chapter Twenty-Seven, The Missions Wither. 1830 – Return to the Sea  Santa Buenaventura and Santa Barbara in 1830 and the story of the people and places not online @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com. Enjoy and comment if you please.*[/FONT]


----------



## aj47 (Jul 16, 2017)

Started up a blog...under my other name because someone beat me to this one on GitHub.  

I intend to update it twice a week (on Mondays and Thursdays), though I kickstarted it yesterday.  You can find it at thiswomancodes.com.  Not much there yet except links to all my projects.


----------



## Cave Troll (Jul 19, 2017)

Just my writing blog. I post on it randomly. 

http://thewriterofmadness.blogspot.com/


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 3, 2017)

Tumblr
Twitter
Wordpress


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Jan 5, 2019)

I practice my craft and indulge in personal thoughts every once in awhile at the following address: http://therecessdotblog.wordpress.com.


----------



## Chris Stevenson (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm right here at Guerilla Warfare for Writers:

https://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Steve_Rivers (Apr 26, 2021)

Wow, an actual thread for shameless self-promotion! How utterly un-authorly! We're meant to be shy, socially-awkward people who feel knots in our stomach at the mere thought of promoting ourselves. Now I feel guilty for posting it on my introduction thread. 

Anyway, all my social media links and blog can be found from my website, so ill just post that on its own.

*[url]https://www.solar-rift.com*[/URL]


----------

